# Sled



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I was under a house the other week and I hated it because if I forgot something me or my helper would havee to crawl back out and get it. I may try to make me a small box to which a rope could be tied on each end. When I go under I can drag a rope with me, then I can pull it in. If I need something else the helper outside can pull the rope and place it in the box so I can drag it back under. may be pretty cool tool!


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Interesting idea, just make sure it is low enough to get under the drains, and tall enought to make it worth while.

I just pick up a box at the supply house, and make it work on the job site. I drag it around, usually get it full of dirt, and just throw it out when I am done with the job 

Let us know how it works. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I am thinking about 16" long x 12" wide x 5-1/2 tall with a curved bottom so it will ride over any objects on both ends.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just get a Dog Bone creeper, they work great in concrete crawls too.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

yeh, but what about the dirt?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

USP45 said:


> yeh, but what about the dirt?


It will go, you'll have to clean the dirt out of the wheels when you're done.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Designed to maneuver through
small tight crawlspaces.

That dirty job just got easier.[URL="http://www.krawlgear.com/store/catalog/krawler_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=28&osCsid=5e73cd1703378e766ce0bb8f9b5eacc3"]more...


Got a few of these for the crawl jobs. Saves the knees and scoots around crawl spaces fast and easy.


Kinda pricey, but definetly worth it.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> Designed to maneuver through
> small tight crawlspaces.
> 
> That dirty job just got easier.[URL="http://www.krawlgear.com/store/catalog/krawler_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=28&osCsid=5e73cd1703378e766ce0bb8f9b5eacc3"]more...
> ...


I have been using a simple mortar pan (about $10) to drag tools and supplies in for several years now but that thing looks very interesting. Are you saying it supports your body and if so how much of a body is it rated to support :whistling2:. In my case it would need to carry say, ... oh, ... in the neighborhood of around, ... roughly, ... more or less, ... approximately, 238 lbs. (depending on whether or not I ate breakfast). Very intresting.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

good Plumber, now thats awesome! I love it. Just tie a rope to it and bingo


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

This thing is awsome! My son works for me and he found this thing online after helping with several repipes under homes. I was kind of sceptical when he first bought it, but after trying it myself, I loved it. 

I have bad knees and with the krawler my knees don't touch the ground and i can move around the crawl area with just my hands and forearms.

I weigh 210lbs and the Krawler could handle anyone up to...say...280.

Click on the link (more) in the picture to see more pictures of it.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Your son? If it had been my son he'd a wanted me to get one just so he could play with it!


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

My son is 21 and he is always looking for the new gadgets for Plumbers.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

When my son was 21 he was trying to get away from plumbers, along with carpenters, car wash people, grocery bagers, grass cutters, and anyone else associated with work!


----------

